# Metroid Prime 4 scrapped, development starting fresh, Nintendo reveals



## lordelan (Jan 25, 2019)

Well at least some more time for Ninty to port 1 - 3 to the Switch and for me to play them there.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 25, 2019)

Retro Studios?! Alright any delay is fine!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 25, 2019)

Daisies said:


> the game will now be developed in collaboration with Retro Studios, the original developer of the Metroid Prime series.


I'm fine with this. Delay away.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

Damn! Well that’s a setback but hopefully for the good of the franchise!

Perfect time for a remaster of 1-3 though!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 25, 2019)

I was really surprised how genuine and heartfelt that apology was. You can tell that he felt awful for fans of the series.

I've never enjoyed a Metroid Prime game, but maybe I'll give Metroid Prime 4 a shot when it comes out in 2030!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

No one ever said:
			
		

> Screw that delay! I want a rushed and still buggy product that won't satisfy my expectations at all!


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

I wonder if any beta footage will escape.

I’ve been looking forward to this since I finished MP3. 

I hates the other one on WiiU and 3ds.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 25, 2019)

Metroid Prime 4 scrapped... that gave me a little heart attack.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 25, 2019)

Oof that title at first... you need a NSFW on that 

But I don't see a problem for them starting over. If it's not good/up to standards. I see why they do as they do. So where the heck where the quality control with Other M?


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> I wonder if any beta footage will escape.



They probably won't scrape everything they've been working on. Hard to say if the story was lacking or actual gameplay, but perhaps this partnership will allow them easier flexibility in porting 1-3 before 4 is launched as lordelan mentioned.


----------



## Shahaan (Jan 25, 2019)

I can tell this game is going through development hell, like the switches own version breath of the wild with some Kingdom Hearts III on the side


----------



## Jayro (Jan 25, 2019)

Well this is fucking annoying...

Excuse me while I angrily put my fists into a few of my walls.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maximilious said:


> They probably won't scrape everything they've been working on. Hard to say if the story was lacking or actual gameplay, but perhaps this partnership will allow them easier flexibility in porting 1-3 before 4 is launched as lordelan mentioned.


They better port 1-3 to hold us over, because this is bullshit... I've been waiting since the teaser, and now it's scrapped. INFURIATING!!!!! I'll take a Prime Trilogy port as compensation, please.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 25, 2019)

Honest apology, check.
Retro Studios, check.
Delay, check.
I'm fine with this. It's gonna be a better game.


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2019)

It is what it is. It's a shame it happened, for both fans and the developers, but better to do this and get Retro on board than to release Other M 2 and upset long time fans even more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

When he said Retro Studios would be working on it, I was that much more ok with it being delayed. What we don't need is something like Other M to dishearten the fans about the franchise. If it takes time to develop something that they can be proud of, so be it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 25, 2019)

I ain't even mad. To me, that is fantastic news.


----------



## xs4all (Jan 25, 2019)

Now that Retro Studios has taken over development, it's now in safe hands, but however, if this is the case, then what the hell has Retro been up to all this time? Surely they have been secretly making something?

It could also be some conspiracy going on....oh sorry MP4 has been scrapped and restarted, to make it up to our fans, here is the Metroid Prime Trilogy Remastered, it's something we have been working on in our spare time, this should keep you satisfied until MP4 comes out.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 25, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Well this is fucking annoying...
> 
> Excuse me while I angrily put my fists into a few of my walls.
> 
> ...


Jesus... want a bad game or a better game? I mean come on, if it's another Other M, people would go nuts.


----------



## Zense (Jan 25, 2019)

Gotta admit I was a bit sceptical when they said Bamco would be handling the development. With two teams, one new and one returning, I'm curious to how this game turns out. I'm hoping it will be innovative.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 25, 2019)

Makes me wanna ask why Retro wasn't the developer in the first place...


----------



## RagnarokSam (Jan 25, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Jesus... want a bad game or a better game? I mean come on, if it's another Other M, people would go nuts.



Another M.


----------



## drazenm (Jan 25, 2019)

I call BS on this, F you nintendo and your robo slaves, look at him, just look at him, soulless shell, he can understand players lol?????

What a pointless announcement, I just knew since he started begging and explaining that it's bad news lol, I wonder if nintendo has any at all AAA titles this year :/ really sad.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Jesus... want a bad game or a better game? I mean come on, if it's another Other M, people would go nuts.


It's not always the case that delaying a game magically makes it better. Take Duke Nukem Forever and Too Human for example. Both games were delayed and started over multiple times and through several console generations, and both were awful. Too a lesser extent, Mighty Number 9 is another great example of delays actually making the game worse.

Also, Other M is a decent game if you skip the story.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 25, 2019)

where is SuperMetalDave64 now? its painfully obvious the switch is too weak to play anything beyond ps3 levels of gaming


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm fine with waiting more if it means Retro is involved. Would be even better if Bandai Namco was out of the picture altogether.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 25, 2019)

gameboy said:


> where is SuperMetalDave64 now? its painfully obvious the switch is too weak to play anything beyond ps3 levels of gaming


What does that have to do with this?


----------



## Stwert (Jan 25, 2019)

I’d much rather a good game delayed than a crap one released on time. So I’m fine with this, been waiting all these years anyway, what’s one or two more.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

Retro Studios?

WHY WEREN'T THEY THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!? -.-
I'm sure we'd be getting it at the end of this year or middle of next if they were there in the first place. >_____>

Also.. Why not just throw some images on the screen of the scrapped production? XD All of that interesting work going to be gone...
To top it off... I really wonder what was WRONG with the game?
Was the graphics not well?
Was it super slow? ?_?
I am skeptical to believe it is because the game was not living up to Metroid fans' expectations because apparently Other M "Lived up to our expectations and was correct, quality-wise them to launch it"... Certainly, right?
either way, maybe they have learned from their mistakes? Maybe not... XD But hey. Maybe.


----------



## jakkal (Jan 25, 2019)

Nintendo duped us
but Retro Studios...ok ill wait


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 25, 2019)

Daisies said:


> he game will now be developed in collaboration with Retro Studios, the original developer of the Metroid Prime series.


I thought that was the plan the whole time since it is a sequel


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Had a feeling this was going to happen simply for the fact that nothing was ever shown or talked about after the E3 reveal.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I thought that was the plan the whole time since it is a sequel


AFAIK, no. Retro Studios wasn't supposed to have a hand in development. I'm betting that's why they scrapped current progress... Because it wasn't what Retro Studios would have shown.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 25, 2019)

RagnarokSam said:


> Another M.


Read this in DJ Khaled's voice LOL


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2019)

We aren't going to be seeing this game for a long time.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's not always the case that delaying a game magically makes it better. Take Duke Nukem Forever and Too Human for example. Both games were delayed and started over multiple times and through several console generations, and both were awful. Too a lesser extent, Mighty Number 9 is another great example of delays actually making the game worse.
> 
> Also, Other M is a decent game if you skip the story.


Duke Nukem Forever is a special case, and going against the grain here... But.. It really wasn't that bad.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

That's funny... Where were they when Other M and Federation Force were being made? That met their quality standards but this doesn't? It must be really bad.


----------



## DKB (Jan 25, 2019)

Man, I have to get around playing these games. Gives me more time then, eh. lol


----------



## Euphonique (Jan 25, 2019)

For Nintendo and a japanese company it‘s a huge step to annouce their failure and apologize for it. I really appreciate that.
Other companies like EA would release it anyway, even if it‘s crap. And Nintendo want‘s to make it better.
I really looking forward MP4, and I think these are good news. I can wait and the game deserves more development time.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 25, 2019)

Sadly the Retro Studios today is not the Retro Studios then since key figures of the Prime series have left the studio.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's funny... Where were they when Other M and Federation Force were being made? That met their quality standards but this doesn't? It must be really bad.


It's a main game, not a spin off like FF so higher standards make sense.


----------



## Owenge (Jan 25, 2019)

Metroid 4: battle royal edition


----------



## nolimits59 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Retro Studios?
> 
> WHY WEREN'T THEY THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!? -.-
> I'm sure we'd be getting it at the end of this year or middle of next if they were there in the first place. >_____>
> ...


Maybe because of tropical freeze switch ?  dunno
And Other M fitted Other M, this a Prime episode so OF COURSE they're making it fits the franchise. (Stop spitting on Other M because on its own it's a good game)
Nintendo Dev teams are always good (more like freakin gods) with their own consoles so it's pretty sure it's not because of graphics or performances.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 25, 2019)

Owenge said:


> Metroid 4: battle royal edition


*Metroid *Prime* 4: Battle Royal*e
Metroid 4 is Metroid Fusion*


----------



## grey72 (Jan 25, 2019)

Euphonique said:


> For Nintendo and a japanese company it‘s a huge step to annouce their failure and apologize for it. I really appreciate that.
> Other companies like EA would release it anyway, even if it‘s crap. And Nintendo want‘s to make it better.
> I really looking forward MP4, and I think these are good news. I can wait and the game deserves more development time.


This, with the mobile games and paid online for the switch, I was afraid ninty would go down the same path as Sony and M$. This is a reassuring move though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> It's a main game, not a spin off like FF so higher standards make sense.


I don't really agree with that. There's no reason why it should be acceptable for a spinoff to be worse than a main series game. It being different is one thing, and maybe to some people that's worse.


----------



## Euphonique (Jan 25, 2019)

grey72 said:


> This, with the mobile games and paid online for the switch, I was afraid ninty would go down the same path as Sony and M$. This is a reassuring move though.


I feel like you. I‘ve gotten really angry because of some of their last decisions. But this makes me hope again.


----------



## gman666 (Jan 25, 2019)

Honestly, a move they should have done from the very beginning. WTF were they thinking making a Prime game without the Prime developers? Retro studios is an essential aspect to the series. I just hope this doesn't get stuck in development hell for 3+ years.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

nolimits59 said:


> Maybe because of tropical freeze switch ?  dunno
> And Other M fitted Other M, this a Prime episode so OF COURSE they're making it fits the franchise. (Stop spitting on Other M because on its own it's a good game)
> Nintendo Dev teams are always good (more like freakin gods) with their own consoles so it's pretty sure it's not because of graphics or performances.



Prime is in the Metroid franchise. O-o I don't understand your argument... But I won't throw this into a war. Other M sucked. But the game wsn't broken so if that considers it a good game, then so be it. But the story was bad even if it WASN'T a Metroid game. And many other things were bad even if it was a standalone game... So yeeeaah.... On it's own it's not really a good game as well.
Either way, what about Tropical Freeze on Switch? Was Retro involved with that port? ?_?
And I KNOW it's not graphics and performance. That's why I said. Other M had good graphics and good performance. So it CAN'T be that... It must have been something else.... And I just wonder what it was that was not living up to the expectations. And I'm wondering if it was similar to Other M and Nintendo saw that. LOL

And to top it all off. No. Nintendo is not god. I know they ensure they have good quality in their games, but their decision making sometimes is certainly not gods and sometimes the games they publish aren't so "Godly" either... But their main games usually are very nice quality wise.


----------



## Bimmel (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> I wonder if any beta footage will escape.
> 
> I’ve been looking forward to this since I finished MP3.
> 
> I hates the other one on WiiU and 3ds.


The WiiU had no Metroid Game, sadly. ;-)


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 25, 2019)

I love how I was sad at first, but then I was 20 times happier when I read that they are now working with retro


----------



## heyd_s (Jan 25, 2019)

game shouldn't have even been announced to begin with, everyone knew nintendo had jackshit when they teased it, and why the hell did they partner with bandai nanco who has zero experience developing fps/3d platforming games?


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't really agree with that. There's no reason why it should be acceptable for a spinoff to be worse than a main series game. It being different is one thing, and maybe to some people that's worse.



Not a reason at all to be low quality.

But it IS a reason for it to not be the same theme as the other games.
Example: If Capcom made the Chronicles (Resident Evil) series a spinoff game, it certainly is a reason for it to not have puzzles in it which make Resident Evil what it is. They can just say "It is all turned around because it's not a main game."
But they can't say "It sucks because it's not a main game."
They CAN, however, say "It sucks to be apart of the Resident Evil series, but it's not a main game so do not compare it to the series it's only universally apart of gameplay wise."


----------



## nolimits59 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Prime is in the Metroid franchise. O-o I don't understand your argument... But I won't throw this into a war. Other M sucked. But the game wsn't broken so if that considers it a good game, then so be it. But the story was bad even if it WASN'T a Metroid game. And many other things were bad even if it was a standalone game... So yeeeaah.... On it's own it's not really a good game as well.
> Either way, what about Tropical Freeze on Switch? Was Retro involved with that port? ?_?
> And I KNOW it's not graphics and performance. That's why I said. Other M had good graphics and good performance. So it CAN'T be that... It must have been something else.... And I just wonder what it was that was not living up to the expectations. And I'm wondering if it was similar to Other M and Nintendo saw that. LOL
> 
> And to top it all off. No. Nintendo is not god. I know they ensure they have good quality in their games, but their decision making sometimes is certainly not gods and sometimes the games they publish aren't so "Godly" either... But their main games usually are very nice quality wise.


Dunno, i took Other M as a standalone game, i put away my Metroid and Metroid Prime love away and considerate it as a kind of "indie game" about Samus and it lived to that expectation.
I said Nintendo Devs are god with their hardware, thats all x), and they're, no one can handle their own their own creation like they do, this is insane that breath of the wild runs on the WiiU with the detail it got x).
And yes, retro ported tropical freeze on the Switch =).
Oh and also i forgot, Retro is working on another title suposed to be a star fox spinoff


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Not a reason at all to be low quality.
> 
> But it IS a reason for it to not be the same theme as the other games.
> Example: If Capcom made the Chronicles (Resident Evil) series a spinoff game, it certainly is a reason for it to not have puzzles in it which make Resident Evil what it is. They can just say "It is all turned around because it's not a main game."
> ...


My point exactly. But a lot of spinoffs just feel halfassed. I generally avoid them for that reason. Feels like a lot of the time it's just an excuse to sell a lesser game.


----------



## b17bomber (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone else think this is why there hasn't been a direct yet, that 2019 is gonna be a pretty down year for the Switch now


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

nolimits59 said:


> Dunno, i took Other M as a standalone game, i put away my Metroid and Metroid Prime love away and considerate it as a kind of "indie game" about Samus and it lived to that expectation.
> I said Nintendo Devs are god with their hardware, thats all x), and they're, no one can handle their own their own creation like they do, this is insane that breath of the wild runs on the WiiU with the detail it got x).
> And yes, retro ported tropical freeze on the Switch =).



LOL I did the exact same thing. Before I bought it I was well aware of the horrid hate for the game. But I DIDN'T KNOW WHY. And I was happy to figure out for myself. I played that game as if t was not apart of the series and, believe it or not, the storyline literally makes no sense. Metroid or not.
Phantoon being there for no reason or not. It literally made no sense. But that is only 30% of the problem. XD The only good thing about the game was that is functions as intended and looks pretty. Even the gameplay as eh... But it definitely wasn't BAD gameplay wise.

But anyways, did Nintendo think they did a bad job or something? Or did they have a heated conversation or they signed off after doing one last game or something???

I get it. It is true. If it's not a Nintendo game on the Nitnendo console, it's a trash indie game/port, a GOOD port- but still a port, a bad game overall, ocassionally a good game and then ONCE IN AWHILE a great game.

On Nintendo consoles, the goodness of the console as far as games go USUALLY are Nintendo themselves. :/


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jan 25, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> Anyone else think this is why there hasn't been a direct yet, that 2019 is gonna be a pretty down year for the Switch now



The year of Fire Emblem, Pokemon, and Animal Crossing?


----------



## gman666 (Jan 25, 2019)

heyd_s said:


> game shouldn't have even been announced to begin with, everyone knew nintendo had jackshit when they teased it, and why the hell did they partner with bandai nanco who has zero experience developing fps/3d platforming games?


Agreed.. Nintendo tried to make an american game with japanese developers. Retro Studios and its Prime series had a lot of design choices that Japanese developers would not even attempt. Prime was a perfect example of what american developers had to offer for Nintendo's IP.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> My point exactly. But a lot of spinoffs just feel halfassed. I generally avoid them for that reason. Feels like a lot of the time it's just an excuse to sell a lesser game.



Sadly it is true.
Money is money these days. usually the big company gives the rights to some other company that does not know their stuff, especially around the ways the original company did with that franchise, and makes a half-assed game. Sometimes it's not because they did not put effort, sometimes they put all effort, but because those undertable companies were paid and that was their best, then usually all of the publicity goes to the main company. Look at Umbrella Corps. for example. I don't think Capcom made that. I have no idea who made it. I don't even think it was said how made it. Plus it was made in Unity, why not use RE Engine for RE game?
Capcom threw a little bit of money under the table. Got some cheap guys to make a new game. Called it a spinoff. Let the cash flow in just for having the same name as the main series.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gman666 said:


> Agreed.. Nintendo tried to make an american game with japanese developers. Retro Studios and its Prime series had a lot of design choices that Japanese developers would not even attempt. Prime was a perfect example of what american developers had to offer for Nintendo's IP.



LOL I have no idea where this nationality division is coming from. xD


----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't mind the delay. They can take as much time as they need. Perfection cannot be rushed.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 25, 2019)

_insert the Miyamoto quote_

But hey, this is surely good news.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> I have no idea where this nationality division is coming from. xD


There's a bit of a precedent of this, silent Hill being a series that was "ruined" by Western devs. Might work the other way around too lol


----------



## gman666 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> LOL I have no idea where this nationality division is coming from. xD


A lot of Japanese developers agree that there are certain aspects of game development that they cannot duplicate. It isn't a matter of hate on japanese developers. There are certain cultural aspects that lead to design choices in game development. Retro Studios is primarily based in Texas... The exact opposite of Japanese culture. That's what made Prime such a peculiar yet interesting game. Because it wasn't your traditional Nintendo game. Just look at Rare's handling of Donkey Kong.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> The WiiU had no Metroid Game, sadly. ;-)


Oh yes it was Wii... damn, it was so crap.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 25, 2019)

Very sad to see it getting delayed, but something fans mostly look forward for something that is made by the same production team.
Also, a collab with Retro Studios isn't so bad, right...?


----------



## Varia (Jan 25, 2019)

Welp. That sucks. 
Retro should've been assigned to it from the beginning, though who knows if they'll be able to reach the standards of the first 2 games with half the team not there anymore. 

Also makes you wonder what will happen with Donkey Kong. The last 2 made by Retro were fantastic.


----------



## Bimmel (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Oh yes it was Wii... damn, it was so crap.


As a game not even that bad.. but the story.. don't forget to ask if you can use your weapons..!


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 25, 2019)

grey72 said:


> There's a bit of a precedent of this, silent Hill being a series that was "ruined" by Western devs. Might work the other way around too lol





gman666 said:


> A lot of Japanese developers agree that there are certain aspects of game development that they cannot duplicate. It isn't a matter of hate on japanese developers. There are certain cultural aspects that lead to design choices in game development. Retro Studios is primarily based in Texas... The exact opposite of Japanese culture. That's what made Prime such a peculiar yet interesting game. Because it wasn't your traditional Nintendo game. Just look at Rare's handling of Donkey Kong.




No no no. Trust me I UNDERSTAND you. But it's not BECAUSE they are Japanese. LOL They literally can just play Metroid Prime 1-3 and say "Let's make it like that." But they don't. so I understand your point, just saying it's not BECAUSE they are Japanese. But because they decided to have certain design decisions.
Jimmy around the corner can PERFECTLY replicate what WOULD be a "Japanese" product. It's not where he came from. Just which direction he decided to go.

And yes..B leh. Don't remind me about Silent Hill. But it wasn't because they were not Japanese. Just because they choose inferior design decisions- Japanese or not.


----------



## nolimits59 (Jan 25, 2019)

Varia said:


> Welp. That sucks.
> Retro should've been assigned to it from the beginning, though who knows if they'll be able to reach the standards *of the first 2 games* with half the team not there anymore.
> 
> Also makes you wonder what will happen with Donkey Kong. The last 2 made by Retro were fantastic.


You didn't like Corruption ?


----------



## elm (Jan 25, 2019)

Retro Studios should have been in charge of the development from the beginning.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 25, 2019)

here comes the next prey/duke nukem forever.
delays are fine but too many delays and you enter in development hell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

Almost fell from my chair! Thank God, Retro Studio is taking over again!


----------



## heyd_s (Jan 25, 2019)

this just goes on to show how sometimes big companies make the poorest of decisions, it's good that they took a step back to reevaluate the whole situation but i'm not expecting to hear anything about this game for the next 4, 5 years, tbh they should have kept their mouth shut and not hype the game at all by keeping all development a secret


----------



## ploggy (Jan 25, 2019)

Not gonna lie bit gutted, but Retro Studios taking over lessen's the blow. Switch 2 launch title confirmed


----------



## huma_dawii (Jan 25, 2019)

ploggy said:


> Not gonna lie bit gutted, but Retro Studios taking over lessen's the blow. Switch 2 launch title confirmed


More likely, Switch Pro exclusive title. :/


----------



## ploggy (Jan 25, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> More likely, Switch Pro exclusive title. :/


Nah 5 year dev cycle.. New console will be out by then lol


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Duke Nukem Forever is a special case, and going against the grain here... But.. It really wasn't that bad.


I haven't played it, but most reviews don't say it's bad, it's just unremarkable. My point was how many games that have been scrapped and started over were commercial and critical successes? Few, if any I'd guess. The only examples I could think of were failures. Starting over from scratch is the first step to development hell.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 25, 2019)

Dev hell isn't anything new for Metroid. Not saying it's the way things should go, but Metroid's pulled through before yeah?


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

sticker star (or was it colour splash) had the same "try again" problem and look how great those games came...out....mmm.

glad they're trying though. a successful metroid game that feels like a metroid game would really be nice. Nintendo is all about explorative gameplay, and that's metroid. just with some creep, unease, and biology thrown in.

as far as that "other" game goes, if took away all "metroid" visuals and names from other M, you wouldn't recognize it as a metroid game. it would vaguely remind you of one, but it'd be completely forgettable. it is not a metroid games in the ways that count.



nolimits59 said:


> You didn't like Corruption ?


corruption felt...crowded. it was a bit too much "samus goes to war" than "samus does a mission that gets weird". bit more linear, but it was still a great metroid game. just the weakest of the 3 brilliant games. probably just me not caring about literally any other character except evil samus and samus, making the plot not matter overly much.



WiiUBricker said:


> Sadly the Retro Studios today is not the Retro Studios then since key figures of the Prime series have left the studio.


this is my worry as well. i don't need a repeat of 1-3, but something that builds on the most successful feelings created by those games and make something new. without the key figures, I worry about how successful they will be. personally, I'm hoping they try to put a new spin on classic explorative and isolating in an creepy-quasi-organic environment. hope is all we can do i suppose.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 25, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> I haven't played it, but most reviews don't say it's bad, it's just unremarkable. My point was how many games that have been scrapped and started over were commercial and critical successes? Few, if any I'd guess. The only examples I could think of were failures. Starting over from scratch is the first step to development hell.


Ocarina of Time
Starfox Adventures (I don't know if it was a commercial success but a lot of people liked it)
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Destiny 2
DOOM (originally named DOOM 4)
Fallout 3
Team Fortress 2
Mother 3
Final Fantasy XV
Resident Evil 4


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't get why anyone wants a port if they already own the games. Just play it on pc in glorious 4k and even more if ur pc can handle it


----------



## grey72 (Jan 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I don't get why anyone wants a port if they already own the games. Just play it on pc in glorious 4k and even more if ur pc can handle it


The switch is portable?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 25, 2019)

grey72 said:


> The switch is portable?


Pretty sure if they port it it will be the already ported wij version and not the gamecube version since i'm not 100 percent sure but i think the wii version had a 16/9 option while the gamecube only had a 4/3 mode but not 100 percent sure about that


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2019)

Jonna said:


> Ocarina of Time
> Starfox Adventures (I don't know if it was a commercial success but a lot of people liked it)
> Conker's Bad Fur Day
> Destiny 2
> ...


Oh right! Forgot about some of those! (Although from some of the youtube videos I've seen, I wouldn't say that Destiny 2 is a critical success, even if it was commercially successful lol). No idea how I could forget Conker's humble beginning as a generic Rare platformer. A lot of those examples weren't scrapped entirely though, just overhauled, and especially in the case of Starfox Adventures, it wasn't overhauled much.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 25, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh right! Forgot about some of those! (Although from some of the youtube videos I've seen, I wouldn't say that Destiny 2 is a critical success, even if it was commercially successful lol). No idea how I could forget Conker's humble beginning as a generic Rare platformer. A lot of those examples weren't scrapped entirely though, just overhauled, and especially in the case of Starfox Adventures, it wasn't overhauled much.


Yeah, some didn't take as much effort to reprogram, or they used a good amount of the same assets. I just wanted to offer a small list of games that defied this gaming "expectation" that a game being restarted is going to die horribly, or eventually come out a sham of the original vision.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jan 25, 2019)

xs4all said:


> Now that Retro Studios has taken over development, it's now in safe hands, but however, if this is the case, then what the hell has Retro been up to all this time? Surely they have been secretly making something?
> 
> It could also be some conspiracy going on....oh sorry MP4 has been scrapped and restarted, to make it up to our fans, here is the Metroid Prime Trilogy Remastered, it's something we have been working on in our spare time, this should keep you satisfied until MP4 comes out.


Star Fox Racing game.
...
No, it's not a joke.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> I haven't played it, but most reviews don't say it's bad, it's just unremarkable. My point was how many games that have been scrapped and started over were commercial and critical successes? Few, if any I'd guess. The only examples I could think of were failures. Starting over from scratch is the first step to development hell.


Doom 2016.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2019)

> He also revealed that the game will now be developed in collaboration with Retro Studios, the original developer of the Metroid Prime series.


i'm all for this now for sure there's no way we will end up with another M


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

Yikes, there's a whole lot of anger and entitlement in this thread.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 25, 2019)

yes, this happens with most any game during development.


----------



## reddragon105 (Jan 25, 2019)

SANIC said:


> Retro Studios?! Alright any delay is fine!


Yeah, I was really angry/upset when I first read the headline, but then I saw that and felt better. I was pretty disappointed that it wasn't being developed by Retro Studios in the first place so I think this is good news overall and will be better in the long run. It just means we're probably not going to be playing Metroid Prime 4 this Christmas, and maybe not even Christmas 2020.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Doom 2016.


I covered that in my list.

I'm only saying this because I'm incredibly insecure and want to feel validated for my posts.


validate me please 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kikongokiller said:


> Yikes, there's a whole lot of anger and entitlement in this thread.


Actually, I've been surprised there's not more. I was anticipating a hell of a lot more, but the general consensus in this thread seems to be understanding.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2019)

Jonna said:


> I covered that in my list.
> 
> I'm only saying this because I'm incredibly insecure and want to feel validated for my posts.
> 
> ...


lol. Didn't even see your response. I rarely read the rest of the read before responding to quotes. :X


----------



## CoolStarDood (Jan 25, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Jesus... want a bad game or a better game? I mean come on, if it's another Other M, people would go nuts.


AnOther M

Im not sorry for that terrible pun


----------



## tiamat999 (Jan 25, 2019)

I feel deja Vu again ff7 caugh


----------



## RedoLane (Jan 25, 2019)

Retro Studios...more like Rescue Studios, amirite? 
**ahem** uuhh… yeah, i'm really happy about the collaboration.
I can wait.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 25, 2019)

guess bandai namco and nintendo had two diferent visions on metroid prime 4 lol.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm glad they are treating this series with the love it deserves but still this is a big bummer!

Keeping my fingers crossed for a HD version of the Trilogy!


----------



## pasc (Jan 25, 2019)

Poor Metroid first all that OtherM and now this.... At least you have 4 good 3d games and a few good 2d ones....

(Why don't they just have Retro Studio handle this anyways ?)

Ah. Retro Studio handles it. YES.
By any means RS: Take all time needed. For all I care, work till 2020 to make it aWeSoMe.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Pretty sure if they port it it will be the already ported wij version and not the gamecube version since i'm not 100 percent sure but i think the wii version had a 16/9 option while the gamecube only had a 4/3 mode but not 100 percent sure about that


its not like they can hd remaster the games and add widescreen support... oh wait they can.

you do know most hd remaster they add widescreen and  better textures, resolution and framerate right? you can even play the gamecube metroid prime games on nintendont on a wii or wiiu with a simple cheat code ...

The only issue im seeing is metroid prime 3 control scheme, they would need to make a new optional controll scheme to play the game on portable mode, the rest is very very easy to port and enhance speciay the widescreen aspect that every damn hd remaster does lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> guess bandai namco and nintendo had two diferent visions on metroid prime 4 lol.


they would have ruined it would have ended up another M i just know it. they've done it before they would have done it again. good riddance to them.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 25, 2019)

Inb4 it gets cancelled *cough*megamanlegends3*cough*


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they would have ruined it would have ended up another M i just know it. they've done it before they would have done it again. good riddance to them.


sure the story was crappy but i did enjoy the gameplay of other m to great extent, i had a blast playing, fun combat, fun bosses and everything, other m gets a bad rep because of the story which i think its secondary, the gameplay is pretty damn fun imo.


----------



## ploggy (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm really curious to see what the game looked like before they pulled the plug. I hope somehow a clip or screenshot gets leaked.


----------



## taggen86 (Jan 25, 2019)

Def worth the wait if retro is involved. Instead of a other m like metroid we might actually get a really good game now


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 25, 2019)

So we probably won't see Prime 4 for Atleast a couple more years I assume .Bummer the longer it takes, the less likley i am to be excited


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> sure the story was crappy but i did enjoy the gameplay of other m to great extent, i had a blast playing, fun combat, fun bosses and everything, other m gets a bad rep because of the story which i think its secondary, the gameplay is pretty damn fun imo.


the gameplay was unique, but wasn't very metroid. Which is fine for a spin-off, but the aspects that make a metroid a metroid weren't in this game. So as a stand-alone game, it was a fun little thing after you understood the expectations. As a metroid game it completely failed from a gameplay standpoint. 

I'm hoping the new gameplay captures that metroid feel and is fun.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2019)

zeveroth said:


> So we probably won't see Prime 4 for Atleast a couple more years I assume .Bummer the longer it takes, the less likley i am to be excited


I wasn't excited at all about this game, but I really only like the 2D ones and not the FPS ones. Other M was kind of a mix of both, but was closer to the 2D games than it was to the Prime series.


----------



## Steena (Jan 25, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> Inb4 it gets cancelled *cough*megamanlegends3*cough*


doubt a main nintendo ip will be cancelled, they will do everything possible and lose money on it if needed to make it happen, similar to the botw ordeal
they have stakes in the game that are higher than turning a profit point for one title, especially seeing as this time around metroid 4 was a "hype" announcement


----------



## huma_dawii (Jan 25, 2019)

ploggy said:


> Nah 5 year dev cycle.. New console will be out by then lol


Not fair, I bought the Switch because of Metroid Prime 4 >


----------



## XDel (Jan 25, 2019)

I am fine with this... or they could just rename the one and alter the story, and let Retro Studios have the title of 4...


----------



## Teletron1 (Jan 25, 2019)

I hoping this means HD Trilogy for the Holidays and Prime 4 for 2020 or early 2021 since they will be using a lot of the same material 
just seeing Sam in Smash makes me miss her


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm guessing they're going to keep the art assets and are gutting the mechanics and rational. They're going to keep as much as they can, but only what they think works. Let's just hope that's more than nothing. Reminds me of how sony took over and restarted the ff7 remake. Hopefully it'll only add 2-3 years.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jan 25, 2019)

I wonder why Nintendo didn't ask Retro Studios to make Prime 4 in the first place


----------



## KentaZX (Jan 25, 2019)

Delaying the game so the original people behind the trilogy takes over? I AM OKAY WITH THIS! Awesome news!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

I've been hoping for online multiplayer so I'm glad lagdai lagco is booted off.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2019)

Sounds like Bamco couldn't quite replicate the greatness of the original three.  Sucks that we have to wait longer now, but we should get a better game for it.


----------



## Varia (Jan 25, 2019)

nolimits59 said:


> You didn't like Corruption ?



Never played that one, so couldn't tell.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 25, 2019)

pasc said:


> Ah. Retro Studio handles it. YES.
> By any means RS: Take all time needed. For all I care, work till 2020 to make it aWeSoMe.


I would be surprised if it came out before 2020 TBH


----------



## gameboy (Jan 25, 2019)

to me this is pretty obvious. A switch PRO is coming and Metroid is coming exclusively to that system.  They had to remake it because it wasn't suitable for next gen docked mode. It most likely wont have a handheld mode.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2019)

gameboy said:


> to me this is pretty obvious. A switch PRO is coming and Metroid is coming exclusively to that system.  They had to remake it because it wasn't suitable for next gen docked mode. It most likely wont have a handheld mode.


This seems like your wishlist more than anything that might actually happen.  Nintendo has never in any generation decided, "fuck it, build me the strongest console out there and make sure it's a clone of whatever our competitors are doing."  On top of that, they aren't going to release a hybrid console, only to immediately turn around and remove the reason for much of its sales success.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 25, 2019)

Here's some details from Imran Khan, Senior Editor at Game Informer

- the problem came from Nintendo's experimental ad-hoc development process
- Metroid Prime 4 was being made in parts in different countries
- some studios were progressing smoothly with the project, while others were having a lot of trouble
- Nintendo started to think that the game needed to be all under one roof to set things straight
- Retro made the pitch for their involvement and put together a demo that Nintendo liked
- the Metroid Prime Trilogy Switch port has been completed for quite some time
- it was originally going to be announced last month
- there's more Metroid stuff in development


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> - the Metroid Prime Trilogy Switch port has been completed for quite some time


WHAAAT?  GIB IT!


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Here's some details from Imran Khan, Senior Editor at Game Informer
> 
> - the problem came from Nintendo's experimental ad-hoc development process
> - Metroid Prime 4 was being made in parts in different countries
> ...



here's the source:

[stop embedding stuff please]https://twitter.com/imranzomg/status/1088857688027480065
with more from his twitter: https://twitter.com/imranzomg

Wonder what his sources are, though they'll be better than most I'd wager.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Damn! Well that’s a setback but hopefully for the good of the franchise!
> 
> Perfect time for a remaster of 1-3 though!



Totally called it


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jan 25, 2019)

I hope this dude is right with his call for the MP trilogy for the switch


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> I wonder if any beta footage will escape.
> 
> I’ve been looking forward to this since I finished MP3.
> 
> I hates the other one on WiiU and 3ds.


what on WIIU?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 25, 2019)

Why is everyone asking for a port of 1-3? Did you guys simply toss out your GameCube, Wii and Wii U consoles? If so, that's stupid as fuck! I could care less about a trilogy port and if they do, Metroid Prime 3 better be the NTSC version and not the censored PAL copy. It's OK to say the word "damn", Nintendo.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 25, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> what on WIIU?



Right there wasn't a Metroid on Wii U.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> what on WIIU?





JustinCredible said:


> Right there wasn't a Metroid on Wii U.



Yeah I replied earlier that I was wrong it was indeed on the Wii. Other M. Absolute shite.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 25, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Why is everyone asking for a port of 1-3? Did you guys simply toss out your GameCube, Wii and Wii U consoles? If so, that's stupid as fuck! I could care less about a trilogy port and if they do, Metroid Prime 3 better be the NTSC version and not the censored PAL copy. It's OK to say the word "damn", Nintendo.



Have to agree with this. I don't know why people act like as soon as a console stops making games that console is useless. I wouldn't get rid of my Wii U for anything it has Wii U games + over 100 injects of Wii, GC, N64 and DS. I also have a Switch and love both.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 25, 2019)

I own the trilogy version on Wii. Which i think is quite hard to get here in the uk. I would definitely replay it... but recently I think I would rather play it remastered on switch


----------



## nando (Jan 25, 2019)

just give us prime trilogy already.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Yeah I replied earlier that I was wrong it was indeed on the Wii. Other M. Absolute shite.


ah I didnt hate otherM


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah actually I'd love to replay Metroid Prime 3 without having to use the Wiimote. 1 and 2 you can play using Gamecube isos but as of right now, only way to play 3 is with the Wiimote.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Why is everyone asking for a port of 1-3? Did you guys simply toss out your GameCube, Wii and Wii U consoles? If so, that's stupid as fuck! I could care less about a trilogy port and if they do, Metroid Prime 3 better be the NTSC version and not the censored PAL copy. It's OK to say the word "damn", Nintendo.



-better fps
-better textures
-extras/bug fixes

plus not sure how hard it is to buy the wii version. i know we got all 3 on one disc in the states, and japan got them as separate releases, but i don't know about the rest of the world. i vaguely remember it being hard tp get, but that have just been me at the time. widescreen is nice, as well. and having both control options would be nifty (can't remember if this was an option for wii)


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 25, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> -better fps
> -better textures
> -extras/bug fixes
> 
> plus not sure how hard it is to buy the wii version. i know we got all 3 on one disc in the states, and japan got them as separate releases, but i don't know about the rest of the world. i vaguely remember it being hard tp get, but that have just been me at the time. widescreen is nice, as well. and having both control options would be nifty (can't remember if this was an option for wii)



It's a little pricey, I was considering selling mine recently it's complete with slip cover and it fetches around $75 on Ebay. (USA)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 26, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Have to agree with this. I don't know why people act like as soon as a console stops making games that console is useless. I wouldn't get rid of my Wii U for anything it has Wii U games + over 100 injects of Wii, GC, N64 and DS. I also have a Switch and love both.




Glad that someone sees my point. I can understand port begging for games that never made it to a Nintendo platform. As hard as it may be for some people here, not everyone has multiple consoles therefore, some people ONLY game on Nintendo. Port begging for a game that is only a few generations old on a pervious Nintendo system is just annoying. Ironically we had a console capable of playing every Nintendo game for two generations with the Wii and Wii U. Sadly both Nintendo and gamers shitted all over Wii U and now we have the Switch. I like my Switch but quite frankly it will never be the all in one Nintendo box that we had with Wii and Wii U. Here's hoping that we get that with Switch 2.


----------



## VartioArtel (Jan 26, 2019)

Well I think we can all say:

Ninten-do what Bethes-don't.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 26, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Glad that someone sees my point. I can understand port begging for games that never made it to a Nintendo platform. As hard as it may be for some people here, not everyone has multiple consoles therefore, some people ONLY game on Nintendo. Port begging for a game that is only a few generations old on a pervious Nintendo system is just annoying. Ironically we had a console capable of playing every Nintendo game for two generations with the Wii and Wii U. Sadly both Nintendo and gamers shitted all over Wii U and now we have the Switch. I like my Switch but quite frankly it will never be the all in one Nintendo box that we had with Wii and Wii U. Here's hoping that we get that with Switch 2.



But there is one reason other than the slightly higher framerate and upscale you'd get on the Switch, getting to avoid wiimote play on Metroid Prime 3 is a plus. To me anytime you can avoid using the wiimote it's a good thing.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 26, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> But there is one reason other than the slightly higher framerate and upscale you'd get on the Switch, getting to avoid wiimote play on Metroid Prime 3 is a plus. To me anytime you can avoid using the wiimote it's a good thing.



Not everyone hates the Wii Remote ....


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 26, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Not everyone hates the Wii Remote ....



Not everyone likes the Wii Remote....

Also, that's why I said to me.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> This seems like your wishlist more than anything that might actually happen.  Nintendo has never in any generation decided, "fuck it, build me the strongest console out there and make sure it's a clone of whatever our competitors are doing."  On top of that, they aren't going to release a hybrid console, only to immediately turn around and remove the reason for much of its sales success.



this isnt 2001 where game consoles had to be equally powerful as pc tech. I always though Nintendo themselves realized that switch hardware was missing a lot in terms of the power they themselves wanted to make 60fps 1080p games with, most of the non-wiiu ports barely do 540-900p 30fps and third party games are hit or miss badly on old ports. It doesnt have to be a clone of ps5 or xb2 but it has to have some power to at least make it easier for 3rd party devs to comfortably makes games for it.

 Im gonna assume retro went way overboard with Metroid Prime 4 and they have to wait for the next gen, OR what they worked on was such trash in terms of comparing with modern FPS games that they had to scrap everything. but both p roblems point to the same answer, refreshing it for next gen Nintendo.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 26, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Not everyone likes the Wii Remote....
> 
> Also, that's why I said to me.


Love it's all good  I know that people are split on the Wii Remote. It's one of the reasons why I like Nintendo's Swiss army knife mentality to Wii, Wii U and Switch gaming. People should be able to play with the control scheme that they are used to.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> This seems like your wishlist more than anything that might actually happen.  Nintendo has never in any generation decided, "fuck it, build me the strongest console out there and make sure it's a clone of whatever our competitors are doing."  On top of that, they aren't going to release a hybrid console, only to immediately turn around and remove the reason for much of its sales success.


They did. That were their thinking back in the 90-early 2000's. They were pretty competitive in term of graphics and also gameplay. They just started forgetting about graphics and went the casual route with the wii till today.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 26, 2019)

Daisies said:


> ​
> Nintendo has uploaded a new video detailing development on the long awaited Metroid Prime 4. In the video, Shinya Takahashi, Senior Managing Executive Officer, reveals that development on Metroid Prime 4 has not reached Nintendo's own standards, and that development has been started from scratch. He also revealed that the game will now be developed in collaboration with Retro Studios, the original developer of the Metroid Prime series.
> 
> This will cause a significant delay in the internal planned release schedule, which is sure to disappoint fans of the series. It is stressed that the game is still in development, and Takahashi-san promises that the game will "stand shoulder-to-shoulder" with past Prime titles.
> ...



Shouldve been retro studios from the start....


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd love to see what the game looked like that made them dumpster it and bring in the old devs


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 26, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> the gameplay was unique, but wasn't very metroid. Which is fine for a spin-off, but the aspects that make a metroid a metroid weren't in this game. So as a stand-alone game, it was a fun little thing after you understood the expectations. As a metroid game it completely failed from a gameplay standpoint.
> 
> I'm hoping the new gameplay captures that metroid feel and is fun.


prime games were also alot diferent from the main metroid games.

2d metroids and primes are preety diferent and then you got metroid prime pinbal,metroid prime hunters and other m, metroid is very diverse gameplaywise imo.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 26, 2019)

I prefer a scrapped game (but still in development) than a crapped out and unenjoyable and unplayable one.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2019)

There's a rumor floating around of a Metroid Prime Trilogy release now. While, yes, it's a rumor. I choose to believe it's likely. Fight me.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 26, 2019)

Memoir said:


> There's a rumor floating around of a Metroid Prime Trilogy release now. While, yes, it's a rumor. I choose to believe it's likely. Fight me.


i will get it if they make an option to play with normal controllers in metroid prime 3 in portable mode atleast, i just hate gyro and ir aiming crap, im an dual(well single in mp1 and 2 lol) analog only person.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 26, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> They did. That were their thinking back in the 90-early 2000's. They were pretty competitive in term of graphics and also gameplay. They just started forgetting about graphics and went the casual route with the wii till today.


They've never cared about beating out competitors in graphics processing power.  Gamecube just happened to be slightly more powerful than the competition, but that still wasn't what its marketing was focused on.

Nintendo never needed a lot of power to make the games they wanted to make.  They've been able to produce their first-party games in HD and 60 FPS for three generations now.  Something Sony can't seem to do even on PS4 Pro.



gameboy said:


> this isnt 2001 where game consoles had to be equally powerful as pc tech. I always though Nintendo themselves realized that switch hardware was missing a lot in terms of the power they themselves wanted to make 60fps 1080p games with, most of the non-wiiu ports barely do 540-900p 30fps and third party games are hit or miss badly on old ports. It doesnt have to be a clone of ps5 or xb2 but it has to have some power to at least make it easier for 3rd party devs to comfortably makes games for it.


Literally none of this matters, as the last generation of portables was roughly 240p or 480p at most.  They still attracted plenty of third party titles, because there's always going to be plenty of interest in portable gaming.  Nintendo has that space locked down right now, and your advice to them is to give up that trump card and grind it out against the competition with a stationary console that has no unique defining features.  That's never ever been Nintendo's forte, and they'd be in Sega's position now if they had tried to go that route with previous generations.


----------



## CaptainHIT (Jan 26, 2019)

And I was waiting for a fail video instead... Now I can wait another 12 years (after MP3 was released to this day).



xs4all said:


> Now that Retro Studios has taken over development, it's now in safe hands, but however, if this is the case, then what the hell has Retro been up to all this time? Surely they have been secretly making something?
> 
> It could also be some conspiracy going on....oh sorry MP4 has been scrapped and restarted, to make it up to our fans, here is the Metroid Prime Trilogy Remastered, it's something we have been working on in our spare time, this should keep you satisfied until MP4 comes out.


It'll satisfy me totally!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> They've never cared about beating out competitors in graphics processing power.  Gamecube just happened to be slightly more powerful than the competition, but that still wasn't what its marketing was focused on.
> 
> Nintendo never needed a lot of power to make the games they wanted to make.  They've been able to produce their first-party games in HD and 60 FPS for three generations now.  Something Sony can't seem to do even on PS4 Pro.
> 
> ...


Not true. The snes was build to be a competitor. Its mode 7 was marketed to death, even its ability to use expansion chips to deliver better visuals.The nature of the 64 was the development of true 3d enviroments and to deliver nice visuals and gameplay. The gamecube didnt happen to just be a little powerful than the ps2, it was developed to be a competitor.

Take your glass off for once. There was a time nintendo cared for power, but sadly it wasnt working for them since the competiton was always ahead of them with machines with less power than theirs. That's why they hugely focused on delivering a gameplay changer with the wii, and that's also why the wii is just a glorfied gamecube with motion controls. That's why the wii u is slight powerful than the ps3, they focused too much on the controller (but this time it failed horribly). That's why the also took the wii u concept and made a hybrid handheld.

Also, your comparision is a bit, lacking... Sony studios could perfectly deliver 60 fps games, if nintendo can on non powerful hardware, why sony couldnt on a more powerful one? They focus on visuals. Too much for the liking of some people. Why nintendo can deliver 60 fps games? See their visuals and tech... odyssey isnt impressive, nor isnt smash or splatoon (in term of visuals/graphics, i like to play them by the way). Then you have botw which is 30fps, xenoblade 2 which is 30fps with frame drops and 360p in some areas on handheld mode... dont want to talk about third party stuff with blurry visuals and frame drops...

And three generations? WHAT? They just started hd development on the previous gen... what in the actual fuck.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Not true. The snes was build to be a competitor. Its mode 7 was marketed to death, even its ability to use expansion chips to deliver better visuals.The nature of the 64 was the development of true 3d enviroments and to deliver nice visuals and gameplay. The gamecube didnt happen to just be a little powerful than the ps2, it was developed to be a competitor.
> 
> Take your glass off for once. There was a time nintendo cared for power, but sadly it wasnt working for them since the competiton was always ahead of them with machines with less power than theirs. That's why they hugely focused on delivering a gameplay changer with the wii, and that's also why the wii is just a glorfied gamecube with motion controls. That's why the wii u is slight powerful than the ps3, they focused too much on the controller (but this time it failed horribly). That's why the also took the wii u concept and made a hybrid handheld.
> 
> ...


They actually started it during the end of the og Xbox Era. There are a few games on the Xbox that support HD output.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2019)

Memoir said:


> They actually started it during the end of the og Xbox Era.


Source? Recall hearing of something like that somewhere, but still. His statement is still false as nintendo wasnt delivering hd titles during the wii generation.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Source? Recall hearing of something like that somewhere, but still. His statement is still false as nintendo wasnt delivering hd titles during the wii generation.


https://www.neowin.net/news/these-are-the-games-you-can-play-in-720p-and-1080i-on-the-original-xbox/

Forgot the URL tags but whatever. It's not 360 quality HD, but still.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2019)

Memoir said:


> https://www.neowin.net/news/these-are-the-games-you-can-play-in-720p-and-1080i-on-the-original-xbox/
> 
> Forgot the URL tags but whatever. It's not 360 quality HD, but still.


It's not what me and he were trying to mean. He reffers to nintendo developing hd titles over three generations, which is what i was explaining that it is a false or wrong statement.

We all know that even some ps2 games can be played at 1080i.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> They've never cared about beating out competitors in graphics processing power.  Gamecube just happened to be slightly more powerful than the competition, but that still wasn't what its marketing was focused on.
> 
> Nintendo never needed a lot of power to make the games they wanted to make.  They've been able to produce their first-party games in HD and 60 FPS for three generations now.  Something Sony can't seem to do even on PS4 Pro.
> 
> ...



Nowhere did i say nintendo had to make a stationary console, but they sure as hell can make a new console with a lot of juice. Again, even the switch can't provide the adequate amount of horsepower to run the games the way nintendo wants them to run, hence all the delays.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2019)

gameboy said:


> Nowhere did i say nintendo had to make a stationary console, but they sure as hell can make a new console with a lot of juice. Again, even the switch can't provide the adequate amount of horsepower to run the games the way nintendo wants them to run, hence all the delays.


Or maybe the story and gameplay weren't fitting to be a part of the Metroid Prime universe?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 26, 2019)

In all honesty, this is Nintendo's fault. 

Not only is Metroid one of their most beloved franchises, but it is also one that demands quality and delivering above and beyond expectations.

Outsourcing this to a third-party was not only a horrible idea, but anyone with half a brain who doesnt even own multi billion dollar companies, predicted this would happen.

I am fine with the delay, but it was both stupid and unnecessary from the start.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> In all honesty, this is Nintendo's fault.
> 
> Not only is Metroid one of their most beloved franchises, but it is also one that demands quality and delivering above and beyond expectations.
> 
> ...


Retro Studios did an amazing job on Metroid Prime


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Retro Studios did an amazing job on Metroid Prime


But all the staff responsible of the prime games left retro a long time ago.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 26, 2019)

welcome, my friends, to development hell


----------



## Xzi (Jan 26, 2019)

gameboy said:


> Nowhere did i say nintendo had to make a stationary console, but they sure as hell can make a new console with a lot of juice. Again, even the switch can't provide the adequate amount of horsepower to run the games the way nintendo wants them to run, hence all the delays.


The delay has nothing to do with Switch's hardware, everything to do with Metroid Prime being a beloved franchise that has to be treated with care.  What Bamco had created so far obviously wasn't up to snuff.



DeslotlCL said:


> That's why the wii u is slight powerful than the ps3, they focused too much on the controller (but this time it failed horribly). That's why the also took the wii u concept and made a hybrid handheld.


Yeah but they released it near the end of PS3's lifecycle, so it quickly became very underpowered compared to the competition.  Switch is the exact opposite concept of Wii U, two consoles in one instead of one console in two, but I get your meaning.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Jan 26, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Why is everyone asking for a port of 1-3? Did you guys simply toss out your GameCube, Wii and Wii U consoles? If so, that's stupid as fuck! I could care less about a trilogy port and if they do, Metroid Prime 3 better be the NTSC version and not the censored PAL copy. It's OK to say the word "damn", Nintendo.


While I can’t speak for GBAtemp members since they’re far more Nintendo-leaning and we hardly represent the majority of gamers, I could see why people would want a remaster of the trilogy; regardless of the “whoo portable hd prime gimme gimme” factor there seems to be a pretty big audience on the Switch right now that haven’t bothered with Nintendo consoles for a very long time until recently - with their last purchased console(s) either being the N64 and/or the GameCube.
A lot of them likely haven’t even touched the Prime Trilogy before or at least Corruption and the ones that did likely relied on post-market used copies or piracy to get their fix, Nintendo could probably make a decent buck on an MPT re-re-rerelease for the Switch, plus exposing new players to the Prime sub-series (and Metroid as a whole if they decide to get a little more serious with their handling of NSO’s classic game library)  could maybe help boost Prime 4’s sales once it’s released.


----------



## SG911 (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm fine with the delay but i do hope at least. That Nintendo, will give us a port of the first 3 prime games. To hold us down at least until 4 cause i've been REALLY wanting to replay the Prime series again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2019)

no mp4 this year than but that's fine it's in real good hands now. bamco would have fucked it


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> prime games were also alot diferent from the main metroid games.
> 
> 2d metroids and primes are preety diferent and then you got metroid prime pinbal,metroid prime hunters and other m, metroid is very diverse gameplaywise imo.


aye, but the 3d games and 2d games still feel the same. in my opinion, i think it comes from the sense of atmosphere, exploration, and isolation. The gameplay works hand-in-hand with this. Prime 2 and super's atmosphere was almost organic. from the music to the environments, it all tied cohesively together to give an uneasy sense something was off and overwhelming.  And fusion had some the best "dark samus" moment. Those scary staged bits were really well done. that game was a bit more linear, but it got the atmosphere right.

The mechanics of how you shoot, etc, are important, but they're only part of what makes a particular game feel like a certain game. Or, put another way, the better the elements of a game work with each other, the stronger the core of the game feels. The more the shooty mechanics and plot work with the atmosphere and other aspects, the more both are enhanced. Feels more fun.

Like, when they made this last zelda game, they tried to do this. They tried to break down zelda into the core, essential aspects that make a zelda game feel like a zelda game. And then they rebuilt it from there. Many of the mechanics of breath of the wild are remarkably different than other zelda games. But it's still a zelda game. It still feels like one, even while it feels remarkably fresh. For metroid, that might mean coming up with a different way of conveying that same unnerving atmosphere, or finding a new way of incorporating exploration, or coming up with fun ways to make you feel isolated and on your own. Prime did something new with exploration partly through item scanning, for example. The how she shoots her chozo-blaster matter less to me than getting those core parts right....though I'd still prefer they get that part right too XD

Pinball and hunters are more like mario kart is to mario bros. fun but not the same. I put Other M in the same category  not a metroid game, but maybe okay as a metroid spin-off.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Or maybe the story and gameplay weren't fitting to be a part of the Metroid Prime universe?



i'll assume they tried to tie it in to Federation Force


----------



## geodeath (Jan 26, 2019)

Happy for the game to be done by the guys that did those great titles before as this means its gonna be a great game, BUT this means there is absolutely nothing confirmed for the future of the switch that i am looking forward to. This was literally the one title i was looking forward too, with all of their past IPs in the closet. Given the development model Nintendo likes to follow, we might not even see this game until the Switch 2, Switch Pro or New Nintendo Switch, lol.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 26, 2019)

lets hope 3ds gets metroid fusion remake like metroid samus returns, i would love that tbh.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> lets hope 3ds gets metroid fusion remake like metroid samus returns, i would love that tbh.


don't see that happening it doesn't really need an update it plays fine the way it is as a gba game they will prob just port it. SR got an update because it was an original gameboy game


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 26, 2019)

geodeath said:


> Happy for the game to be done by the guys that did those great titles before as this means its gonna be a great game, BUT this means there is absolutely nothing confirmed for the future of the switch that i am looking forward to. This was literally the one title i was looking forward too, with all of their past IPs in the closet. Given the development model Nintendo likes to follow, we might not even see this game until the Switch 2, Switch Pro or New Nintendo Switch, lol.



Even if it does come to "Switch 2" or their next console how many times does Nintendo burn their fans in these situations? Never. Breath of the Wild came to both Wii U and Switch when they could have just made it for Switch, Twilight Princess came to Gamecube and Wii when they could have just made it for Wii. Even if Switch 2 or whatever is out when the game hits it doesn't mean they won't put it on the current Switch.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Retro Studios?
> 
> WHY WEREN'T THEY THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!? -.-
> I'm sure we'd be getting it at the end of this year or middle of next if they were there in the first place. >_____>
> ...


it must have been REALLY bad for them to scrap it, after all they didn't even  decide to scrap federation force


----------



## NeilShadow (Jan 27, 2019)

I have no problem in waiting more time if the final product is gonna be an higher quality one... Moreover, i discovered Metroid with the Prime games on the Gamecube, and knowing that Retro Studio is gonna handle it again is anything i can ask for.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2019)

weatMod said:


> it must have been REALLY bad for them to scrap it, after all they didn't even  decide to scrap federation force


would have been worse than other M if bamco remained at the helm. at least nintendo they had the brains to stop it this time


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm guessing the Metroid Prime 4 we were going to get was going to hit a 60 or less on metacritic, maybe less than 50.

With Retro at the helm, skies the limit. Metroid Prime 1 is today at 96.33% on gamerankings, which is 14th best all time.

https://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Personally I'd want Retro Studios to do it anyway and was worried that without them it just wouldn't be the same, though probably not  bad to be fair.
Low and behold Nintendo came to the same conclusion, finally.
Dunno why they didn't do that in the first place but sometimes that's how the business goes and it can't be helped.
Still they had a change to get Retro Studios back on board and took it so happy about that.
In the mean time they could get someone to remaster the Trilogy (and the NDS game as a side bonus and an excuse to get multiplayer revived?) and touch up those textures and models a bit without too much trouble.
I just hope the prime games on switch get pointing options using the IR sensor and some IR reflective pads/IR light bar to bring back the proper smooth pointing style as an option.
Not the point via motion controls, rather coupled with IR pointing for better accuracy by turning the right joycon around and using it flat. Maybe include a plastic attachment to reroute the shoudler buttons to the bottom as a trigger.
That or just let us use old Wiimotes again heh.


----------



## NeilShadow (Jan 27, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> In the mean time they could get someone to remaster the Trilogy (and the NDS game as a side bonus and an excuse to get multiplayer revived?) and touch up those textures and models a bit without too much trouble.



As far as i know, i think that the Prime Trilogy Remake is already in preparation... If i remember correctly, a few months ago a videogame shop site accidentally put it up for preorder.

But maybe i am wrong (i think i saw this news on a Reddit for Switch Collector)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 27, 2019)

While I'm disappointed, at least a studio with a well-respected name which used to work on the series is helping to make this title a reality.

No development hell will ever be as bad as that of Duke Nukem Forever or Half-Life 3, which isn't even being worked on, but there's still people out there who like to believe or joke.


----------



## Dogson (Jan 27, 2019)

NeilShadow said:


> As far as i know, i think that the Prime Trilogy Remake is already in preparation... If i remember correctly, a few months ago a videogame shop site accidentally put it up for preorder.
> 
> But maybe i am wrong (i think i saw this news on a Reddit for Switch Collector)


It was a Swedish online shop that put it up for pre-order before the VGA's stating that this was pure speculation on the listing. It didn't mean anything, it clearly said that they believed it could potentially be shown (there were rumors spreading based on Reggie's t-shirt choice). Of course game news outlets are stupid and completely misunderstood this. It was a small shop guessing in order to maybe get some preorders in, the whole thing was blown out of proportion.


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 27, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Well this is fucking annoying...
> 
> Excuse me while I angrily put my fists into a few of my walls.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 27, 2019)

geodeath said:


> Happy for the game to be done by the guys that did those great titles before as this means its gonna be a great game, BUT this means there is absolutely nothing confirmed for the future of the switch that i am looking forward to. This was literally the one title i was looking forward too, with all of their past IPs in the closet.


You're probably a rarity.  I'm sure most people are looking forward to Bayonetta 3, Animal Crossing, Pikmin, the next Pokemon game, Luigi's Mansion 3, etc.



geodeath said:


> Given the development model Nintendo likes to follow, we might not even see this game until the Switch 2, Switch Pro or New Nintendo Switch, lol.


People _keep_ forgetting that Nintendo considers Switch part of their home console line, 3DS is still going as the dedicated portable.  Did we see a WiiU Pro?  No.  Did we see a Wii Pro?  No.  So on and so forth.  The only possibility I could see is an expansion-pack type solution with an extra dedicated GPU that you can insert in the back of the dock.  Whether it's possible to make both GPUs work together or not is a different matter, and the cost would almost be prohibitive if the single dedicated unit had to do all the work.

As for a Switch 2: Tegra X2 is still far too expensive to put in handheld units right now.  I'd estimate that to be the case until late 2021 at the earliest.  In addition, we won't get much more power out of it in handheld mode unless consumer battery technology has improved by then.  Worst case scenario, Prime 4 might be a cross-launch title for Switch 2, but I'd bet it comes to Switch and Switch 2 doesn't get announced until mid/late 2022.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 28, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> would have been worse than other M if bamco remained at the helm. at least nintendo they had the brains to stop it this time


"in time" yea  not so sure about that one
 2 years too late IMO , we will have   new console or  at least a switch revision before this thing comes out
they may as well have just called the switch wii u 2 portable, since all it gets are wii u ports and ports from other last gen systems  , so little exclusive titles  ,i bet we don't  see a zelda  either,   Nintendo can not even deliver us one AAA game from it's biggest franchises per console generation ,  GC era was the golden age of Nintendo


----------



## NicEXE (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh Retro Studios is putting their hands on MP4.
You know its going to be a good one.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jan 28, 2019)

Already expressed views in various places, but yes IMO this is a good thing. iirc Bandai Namco was gonna make Prime 4 open world, so w/ Retro back that should hopefully be scrapped. 

Not to mention that Retro were the ones that wrote the original scan logs for the Prime series, which at least for me, was the most charming part of the Primes. Given how the worldbuilding from the non-Retro Prime game (...federation force) sucks a giant doodoo butt, I'm glad that they're bringing back Retro.


----------



## geodeath (Jan 29, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Even if it does come to "Switch 2" or their next console how many times does Nintendo burn their fans in these situations? Never. Breath of the Wild came to both Wii U and Switch when they could have just made it for Switch, Twilight Princess came to Gamecube and Wii when they could have just made it for Wii. Even if Switch 2 or whatever is out when the game hits it doesn't mean they won't put it on the current Switch.



I was not worried about whether i will need to buy a new console to play it, i usually buy all consoles anyway, for the ability to play all games i am interested in, not just nintendo stuff. My point is that there is absolutely nothing else that i am interested in, at least for the near future, on the switch. I do not personally care for pokemon or animal crossing or smash, i prefer older, single player nintendo franchises of the likes of Mario Zelda etc, but both of those games are out already and there is an (expected) rainfall of wii U rehashes of games i played already 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> You're probably a rarity.  I'm sure most people are looking forward to Bayonetta 3, Animal Crossing, Pikmin, the next Pokemon game, Luigi's Mansion 3, etc.
> 
> 
> People _keep_ forgetting that Nintendo considers Switch part of their home console line, 3DS is still going as the dedicated portable.  Did we see a WiiU Pro?  No.  Did we see a Wii Pro?  No.  So on and so forth.  The only possibility I could see is an expansion-pack type solution with an extra dedicated GPU that you can insert in the back of the dock.  Whether it's possible to make both GPUs work together or not is a different matter, and the cost would almost be prohibitive if the single dedicated unit had to do all the work.
> ...



That was more sarcastic and tongue-in-cheek if i am honest. However, still from the titles you mentioned, i only care for Pikmin and Luigi's Mansion. I mean don't get me wrong, Bayonetta is going to be good, but i did not buy a switch to play that, especially if a similarly priced (better) version is released for the other platforms. The reason i said 'confirmed' dates is that when i looked up the suggested releases, none of them were set in stone, there was just a vague '2019'.


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 29, 2019)

welp, as long as it comes on the switch and not a 'switch pro' or "new n switch" exclusive then i'm content.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, that's a disappointment. Nintendo, at least, is quality, and I'm going on a limb here and saying that I think that they'll do a good job on this.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 29, 2019)

https://twitter.com/captanaugi/status/1088944509142982656?s=21

Lol


----------

